# Does anyone know who this plump blonde beauty is?



## Freddy670 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, I had to post this because I couldn't find anyone talking about it here. This woman is amazing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3llISZeTIF4

I know its a degrading commercial but she is hot. Mendi from BigButt used to be on their show often, but I don't think its her. Kinda reminds me of she who shall remain nameless from Canada. O and A are brutal but I can't stop listening. I missed them talking about this commercial on the air. Also on youtube is the "Making of the commercial", and shes in the background for a few shots.


----------



## bentleydev (Sep 13, 2006)

In their defense, it _is_ her ass that makes her look fat.

And her belly.

Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 13, 2006)

No clue, but you're right, she is quite cute.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 14, 2006)

i have no idea, but damn, she's bangin hot. :eat2:


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm going to go ahead and jump on the "No idea, but she's _smokin'!_" bandwagon...

sorry.


----------



## Vice Admiral D (Sep 17, 2006)

What a cutie!
I don't quite get the appeal of Opie and Anthony; but oh well...


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe its just me but I don't really think shes very fat. Shes cute with very nice curves.


----------



## BigMcLargeHuge (Sep 18, 2006)

I saw this spot on TV last week and had to pick my jaw up off the floor!
She is gorgeous! And kudos to her for having the self confidence to do that commercial. I don't like Opie and Anthony or whatever they are, but I sure enjoyed seeing her.

BigMcLargeHuge


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 18, 2006)

Hope we will see more of her soon!


----------



## luvfanny (Sep 18, 2006)

BigMcLargeHuge said:


> I saw this spot on TV last week and had to pick my jaw up off the floor!
> She is gorgeous! And kudos to her for having the self confidence to do that commercial. I don't like Opie and Anthony or whatever they are, but I sure enjoyed seeing her.
> 
> BigMcLargeHuge



A BIG DITTO to that!!!:wubu:


----------



## AtlasD (Sep 20, 2006)

Is located between the ears of Opie and Anthony. That young lady is very attractive. We need to see more curves like that on television!


----------

